# who's keeping their PS3



## NevaSmokedOut (Dec 7, 2013)

i know i am. i've shared to many a great moments with mine to just forget about it or toss it to the side. the PS4 maybe released but i'm in no hurry to get it, i got one reserved anyway.


----------



## Thesleeper (Dec 10, 2013)

Never throw out old consoles, they loved you when nobody else did. Besides, the PS4 has the equivalent of a 3570k processor and a 120$ GPU; With the exception of console only games, I see no reason to buy consoles anymore, even the consoles themselves can be emulated.

Anything a console can do a PC can do better and cheaper.


----------

